# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  جديد طيور الجنة ( يا بلادي يا عنيي )

## الوسادة

جديد ديما و عصومي و وليد 




هيييي يبلادي ياعينيه الله الله يا فلسطين الابيه الله الله
يبلادي يا عينيه الله الله يفلسطين الابيييييههه مهما طولانا سنين سنين 
الله الله لارض الاقصى احنا راجعين الله الله راجعين ومعانا المالايين الله الله العربيه الاسلاميييييه يبلادي ياعينيه الله الله يا فلسطين الابيه الله الله
يبلادي ياعينيه الله الله يا فلسطين الابيييييييه ويا هلا بل غوال صغار اكبار 
ياهلا والله شرفتو هالدار وياهلا بالغاوال اصغار ابار ياهلا والله شرفتو 
ها الدار ياهلا اهل القدس الابيه بفديكو مالي وروحي وعينيه 
بالغاوال اصغار ابار ياهلا والله شرفتو 
ها الدار ياهلا بالحبايب مجتمعين وان شالله عيد الجاي بفلسطين 
الله الله بالغاوال اصغار ابار ياهلا والله شرفتو 
ها الدار ياهلا ويامرحبا ببطال الارض الطيبة هلاهلا يامرحبا بابطال الارض الطيبة هذا بكل الناجامة اهل العزة والكارامة هذا بكل النجامة اهل 
العزة والكارامه بتمسينا بي اسلامة تهزم عل العادي ومبتهابه هلاهلا يامرحبا بابطال الارض الطيبة هلاهلايامرحبا ببطال الارض الطيبة الطيبة الطيبببببه شفراء وهي الرابع يانور عنيه انشاء الله نجتمع 
في القدس الابيه شفراء وهي الرابع يانور عنيه انشاء الله نجتمع 
في القدس الابيه شفراء وهي الرابع كل الماياديني عيد وامجاد اليرموك
ماتماح الطيني شفراء وهي الرابع يانور عنيه انشاء الله نجتمع في القدس
الابيه ياالله انصر كل المسلمين
يالله في انحا المعموره يامولانا يالله ارزقلنا صلاح الدين يالله يالله يحرر ارض الاقصلاى المكسورة يالله مربع بنغني مربع وخلي المجتمع يسمع
ولم نسجد ولم نرجع الى لرب العالمين ويا حلالي ويامالي 
ويا حلالي ويامالي الورد الور د بيتهنى نبع الزاجل امنا و 
فالسطين ياجنه الها غنا الطيبين ويا حلالي ويامالي ويا حلالي ويا مالي
دوام الحاي من المحال يروح حال بيجي حال عمره مادام احتلال
ولا داب المحتلين ياحلالي ويامالي ويا حلالي ويامالي دقوالرمح بعود الزين وانتو يناشم منين احن ولادك يافلسطين ونعم ونعم اين يا حلالي ويامالي ويا حلالي ويمالي بنروح يايمه مشتاق ييابا ودولي لفلسطين ينو العاذابا يرابعنا هلو يارابعنا هلو والي رضا بضل وسقيهم بوجودوه مجروح يا يمه مشتاق ييابا ودولي لفلسطين نوار العاذابة لوين ماشي ورايح يا خيي ياوليد ياديمة لوين ماشي ورايح يا خيي ياوليد ياديمة 
للئقصى انا رايح ياديمه اصلي العيد 
للئقصى انا رايح ياديمه اصلي العيد 
لوين ماشي ورايح ياعصومي لاوين

لوين ماشي ورايح ياعصومي لاوين
يديمة انا رايح للغال افلسطين 
يديمة انا رايح للغال افلسطين
الله ماعاهم ابطال ابلادي الله معاهم الله معاهم
سدد خطاهم بدرب الجهادي
سددخطاهم سدد خطاهم
الله ماعاهم ابطال ابلادي الله معاهم
الله معاهم
شدد خطاهم بدرب الجهادي
شددخطاهم سدد خطاهم
يا لالا والله لاروح معاهم
ياعمي وبساعات ولا برضاهم ويلي ويلي يماه 
يا لالا والله لاروح معاهم
ياعمي وبساعات ولا برضاهم ويلي ويلي يماه 

يلالا يمه الاقصى مبعود ياعمي الى بنضار وصوت ويلي ويلي يماه
يا لالا والله لاروح معاهم
ياعمي وبساعات ولا برضاهم ويلي ويلي يماه
يبلاد العزه ويا بلاد العزة يا فالسطينا يبلاد العزة
بعوذ ربي العزة بعوذ ربي العزه حرر ارضينا بعوذ ربي العزه 
ويا محلا القعده ويا محلا القعده في حاضرتنا ويامحلا العزه
ما بنسا وعده ما بنسا وعده رجع قدسينا ما بنسا وعده
ويابلاد العزه ويا بلاد العزه يافالسطينا يا بلاد العزة 
وبعوذ رب العزة بعوذ ربي العزه حرر ارضينا بعوذ ربي العزه 
يازيت الزيتون وردة يبلادي شواقي ودي ويا طير المحبه 
ردي على الابطال يازيت الزيتون يا غالي علي كرمال بقلبي وجوا عيني 
الزيتون يا غالي علي كرمال بقلبي وجوا عيني
حرر فلسطين من الميه للمي وكرمال الاقصا بتهون ارواحنا
هنا وكرمال الاقصا بتهون ارواحنا
هنا 
وكرمال الاقصا بتهون ارواحنا
هنا 
يا ويلك ويل يلي بتعادينا بخاف الروح كرمال فلسطينا 
يا ويلك ويل يلي بتعادينا بخاف الروح كرمال فلسطينا 
لو طال وطال هزامن يازين الاقصى الغالي 
والله راجعينا علا دلعونا وعلا دلعونا فلسطينن بلادي وامي الحنونه
دلعونا فلسطينن بلادي وامي الحنونه
علا دلعونا والقلب دايم بالهاوا طايب والخايقا خافق طلا يارايح فوق الحبايب ودي سلامي للي يحبونا 
علا دلعونا وعلا دلعونا فلسطينن بلادي وامي الحنونه
منصصوووووررررهه منصصصصصووررره منصوورره قلو امين 
منصوره يا بلادنا قلو امين انشاء الله تعودي لينا يا فالسطين 
منصوره يا بلادنا قلو امين انشاء الله تعودي لينا يا فالسطين 
عهد الضالم يبلادي لابد يزول رجعين لو مهما تورطنا ولا بدنا طول
الضالم يبلادي لابد يزول رجعين لو مهما تورطنا ولا بدنا طول
لا فلسطين لافلسطين منصورة يبلادنا قولو امين بذن الله تعودي لينا يافالسطين
منصورة يبلادنا قولو امين بذن الله تعودي لينا يافالسطين
قالو محمد مات مات خلف من بعد ما مات ما عرفو ان
الحراس بيربو هاي البنين 
قالو محمد مات مات خلف من بعد ما مات ما عرفو ان
الحراس بيربو هاي البنين 
والاقصى النا النا يا محتلين بكره راح
يطلع منا صلاح الدين 
والاقصى النا النا يا محتلين بكره راح
يطلع منا صلاح الدين 
صلاح الدين صلاح الدددددييييننن
 :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:  :KittyDance: 

لتحميل الأغنية 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/r8Jafm45/_______palnps.htm
 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon: 

مع حبي

الوسادة 
 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني ديما بتجنن وانا بحب شخصيتها  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## بسمةأمل

يسلموووووووووووووووو :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## نبض الإيمان

شكرااااااا :SnipeR (52):

----------

